# Hoover



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone have any reports on Hoover’s water conditioning ? Wouldn’t mind getting out in the morning for some crappie. 
Thanks


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I am strongly considering it for this evening. Trying to get out of work now.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Pretty stained in the middle pool, maybe 6” of visibility. Got worse going north. Water was a few inches above one of the concrete pads at the red bank ramp when I got there early this morning. Came down some while I was out, I’d imagine it’s probably dry now. The dock by the sunbury bridge got pulled up the ramp some and was good to use.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Pretty stained in the middle pool, maybe 6” of visibility. Got worse going north. Water was a few inches above one of the concrete pads at the red bank ramp when I got there early this morning. Came down some while I was out, I’d imagine it’s probably dry now. The dock by the sunbury bridge got pulled up the ramp some and was good to use.


Water was below the dock at Red Bank when I drove by around 5:30pm today. Looked very fishable to me, but then again I like stained water for some reason. Did you do any good out on the water?


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

I fished hoover Friday morning at the Sunbury ramp. Water was stained a little, but very fishable. I caught 20 or so crappie in 9- 13 ft. Of water 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes very fishable but very little being caught...redbank launch and behind read bank store


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah water was about 6 inches visibility for us yesterday too... trolled mostly cranks around points and jumps. I got a few crappie, white bass and a 20 inch catfish. My friend got this 21 inch largemouth which is pretty impressive but them saw someone post today a 6.3 lber they caught there.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We fished Hoover yesterday also. The main different from when we were there Tues was the middle pool was stained yesterday. We fished the middle and south pool mainly trying to figure out where some larger crappie were hanging out at. We checked 6 or 7 different spots without ever finding any larger fish. We fished 7 till 3 and the counter was at 68. Water temp was 75 and even thou the middle pool was stained that were we caught most of our fish. Usually by this time or year the crappie at Hoover are in there summer pattern. Yesterday for us the crappie were scattered and we never did find any schooled up anywhere.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, we ended up fishing the south pool for about 3 1/2 hours Probably caught close to 30 crappies but only kept 8 had a bunch just under the 9 inch limit. Was shocked how shallow they were still and still really black. All were in 4-8 feet of water and sucked right down on the bottom. All were taken with minnows under corks, there didn’t want anything to do with jigs


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The water levels have been so high that Buckeye Lake overflowed into Hoover! Hoover was solid green today in the middle pool. Never seen an algae bloom there before! Didn’t affect the fishing though! We had a great day today catching crappies!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is what the whole middle pool looked like when we got there at 7.








Once the wind picked up a little it didn't look as bad. Water temps on main lake were 78 to 80 today and the crappie have finally started to go into there normal summer pattern. Most fish today were in 14 to 15 fow slow trolling minnows on bottom. We fished from 7:30 till 2:30 and the counter said 122. I had a hard time today telling if it was the algae that stunk or my fishing partner.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job guys! Thanks for the report.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Agreed. Never seen a bloom before but did notice isolated spots of the neon green crap last weekend. That algae bloom any concern for drinking water?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I noticed that today while driving across Big Walnut Road. That's a BAD algae bloom. All that rain runoff from those farm fields. Yep, yep.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea I was also shocked to see all the algae bloom, didn’t seem to effect the bite though. The wind was pushing so bad we didn’t even try trolling just headed for cove’s to get out of the wind.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone else noticed an increase in Saugeye numbers and size at Hoover? I think they are making a real comeback there, or at least we are seeing the start of a comeback...The last few years they have gradually picked up in size and quantity for me which is encouraging. I pick up maybe 5 a trip while trolling in my kayak, most dink’s but at least 1 over 15” each time. In years past I couldn’t find any but now it’s very consistent. Also the catfish have been on fire there lately. I’m a river rat but this weather lately has me focused on Hoover and I haven’t been that unpleased with the results.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Also the catfish have been on fire there lately. I’m a river rat but this weather lately has me focused on Hoover and I haven’t been that unpleased with the results.


Also a River diehard, and I too have been seduced by Hoover. Some stellar Blue Cat's coming out of there this year. Almost hard to resist not giving them a shot.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Those algae blooms.....are they usually weeks long or just a few days? Looking at maybe taking my little brother out Friday evening for bass. Maybe crappie/eyes until low light and then bass, dunno. Any recent success out there for LMB?


----------

